# Do you have strong political opinions?



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

I already hear people saying: "What exactly do you mean by _strong_?"
First of all, in the end it's for you to decide.

But if you want my definition: you have strong political opinions, if you have at least have (again in your view) profound arguments on why you have this or that political opinion and maybe try to convince other people from your political points of view.

I'm interested if type plays a role here.

So, to begin: INTP here with strong political opinions (democratic socialist).

PS.: Sorry for mixing introverts and extroverts together in the poll, but there are only so many options allowed


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I do have "strong" political opinions as in, I try to keep my opinions based on logic and evidence, and I refuse to compromise if the opposing view cannot refute my claims or if they resort to insults and ad hominems.


However, I'm not a proselytizer. I don't go out of my way to tell everyone what's right and what's wrong, but I do stand my ground. I am open to hearing the opinion of others of course, but I prefer if they engage me in the same manner I engage them.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Not really. There are some political issues in which I am interested, but I don't get particularly passionate about them. I try to keep a relatively open mind about them and do some research from multiple sources, but I don't do much more than that. There are a couple of topics for which I would be willing to stand my ground in an argument, but after giving my thoughts I'm certainly not going to bother with a debate. I've considered myself apolitical in some of my older posts in this forum, and while I do not think that said term describes me any longer, I am still not a person who has strong political opinions.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

EidolonAlpha said:


> I already hear people saying: "What exactly do you mean by _strong_?"
> First of all, in the end it's for you to decide.
> 
> But if you want my definition: you have strong political opinions, if you have at least have (again in your view) profound arguments on why you have this or that political opinion and maybe try to convince other people from your political points of view.
> ...


I read all of that with Jake's voice.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

*Everyone* has strong political opinions because everyone has an abiding interest in how their lives go, every aspect of which is affected by politics. The people who are most likely to fail to recognize this in themselves are the people who are most satisfied with their current political context and least threatened by changes to that context. So you may as well have asked whether people are living in a non-threatened political context that they prefer. 

It's very easy to be disinterested in politics if one is so satisfied with the status quo that it isn't even recognized as political. But as soon as those taken-for-granted rights, privileges, etc., are threatened, those strong political opinions surface.


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

No.
Well if (not to throw shade) something worthy my time was going on maybe I'd be involved in all that crap.

Also, would like to mention that I live on the California side of the country and not to be too rough, you don't really have the freedom to stand out in your opinion about politics.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> *Everyone* has strong political opinions because everyone has an abiding interest in how their lives go, every aspect of which is affected by politics. The people who are most likely to fail to recognize this in themselves are the people who are most satisfied with their current political context and least threatened by changes to that context. So you may as well have asked whether people are living in a non-threatened political context that they prefer.
> 
> It's very easy to be disinterested in politics if one is so satisfied with the status quo that it isn't even recognized as political. But as soon as those taken-for-granted rights, privileges, etc., are threatened, those strong political opinions surface.


True in most cases, but then again, I think more people would call themselves rather apolitical than conservative, so you can interpret the results of the poll in another way as well. 

But I honestly think that many people are unhappy with the politics and at the same time they don't have an idea why, because they are either too pessimistic or sceptical (cliché: a poor person who doesn't believe that socialism actually works) or they simply are not interested, because they're "too consumed" by other things which capture their minds.
And I'd like to add that there's a difference between an "apolitical" person and someone who actively supports the regime/status quo.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> *Everyone* has strong political opinions because everyone has an abiding interest in how their lives go, every aspect of which is affected by politics. The people who are most likely to fail to recognize this in themselves are the people who are most satisfied with their current political context and least threatened by changes to that context. So you may as well have asked whether people are living in a non-threatened political context that they prefer.
> 
> It's very easy to be disinterested in politics if one is so satisfied with the status quo that it isn't even recognized as political. But as soon as those taken-for-granted rights, privileges, etc., are threatened, those strong political opinions surface.


Very very nice post sir. :encouragement: :m0827:


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Nope 

I don't like politics social or what we think of as governing politics. 

Too much opposition from both sides contradicts progress or likely many answers. Politics socially and governing politics tend to get people in very illogical mind frames like it has to be only one way, one mentality, or the highway. 

I understand it's evolution and it's unavoidable it just amazes me how many people fall into this in all aspects of their life. I just find many of them get clouded by ideology they sometimes also think non participants have no convictions (no but my means in attaining progress is building bridges, networking, growing community, not blubbering on sidelines.) There is a need for publicity all direction on issues. It is just weird how much time people take protesting or debating shit instead of actually doing literally doing things within their community etc to foster positive growth and resources.

No I don't like peanut galleries or clucking hen houses, at work, with friends, or in government relations. It's inevitable but I put my time to actual public service. If I ran for anything it would be very low level office where I could turn the budget over in profit to go back to the community. 

The only thing I could see myself getting involved in heavy in theory is not all the morality debates back and forth etc. it would be reforming all the crazy controlling laws and overturning many of them by finding other means to bring money back in the community. Don't fine your law abiding citizens to raise money it's very sherif of Nottingham. I am actually very ambivalent to police and like city clerk secretary front desk ladies. Who the fuck do these people think they are. With their tone etc. it's extremely patronizing and I am tired of it. They forget they work for us. I remind them.

I think if anything I care about core issues that in theory governing is supposed to be allocated and involved in. I don't get side tracked and baited with the smoke and mirror issues used as diversion from what is obviously happening.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

EidolonAlpha said:


> True in most cases, but then again, I think more people would call themselves rather apolitical than conservative


I didn't mean to imply that "apolitical" people are conservative. The "apolitical" people are exactly the people I was referring to when I said "so satisfied with the status quo that it isn't even recognized as political." A self-identified political conservative recognizes the status quo as a political context; an "apolitical" person sees the status quo more or less as "just life." 



> But I honestly think that many people are unhappy with the politics and at the same time they don't have an idea why, because they are either too pessimistic or sceptical (cliché: a poor person who doesn't believe that socialism actually works) or they simply are not interested, because they're "too consumed" by other things which capture their minds.


I'm not sure what you mean to say. Even these people have strong political opinions, however vague and sub-conscious those opinions may be. 

As for the "other things which capture their minds," like I said, pretty much nothing outside of our own thoughts is unaffected to politics. Even reading a book is political because of copyright laws, censorship laws, economics that allowed the book to be published in the first place and supported the development of print technology, and so on.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Unless you are willing to take some serious action there's nothing but rubbish to rummage through.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Benty Fagatronicus said:


> I'm not sure what you mean to say. Even these people have strong political opinions, however vague and sub-conscious those opinions may be.


When I read what I wrote there, I'm not very sure myself anymore 
Okay. I think I remember now. Let me put it like this: Alex is angry about the social cuts, because she benefitted from the social funds. Now she can't afford smoking one cigarette pack per day anymore, because guess what? Tobacco taxes were raised. I think, if Alex does not have a strong (!) political opinion, her thoughts go like this:
"Well, that sucks for me, but what do I know? Change one law and somebody else will be pissed. I don't see the future or the consequences. So I just take it as it is. If the majority wants it, well, okay. Let them have it. It's not like my opinion matters that much, I'm just one of many. And maybe in the end this will work out for me, even though I'm angry now."

But, okay. In my scenario Alex has the strong political opinion about democracy being the preferred polity, so in a sense I have to admit that you're right. I could have formulated the question different: "Do you have precise and and concious political opinions?"



Benty Fagatronicus said:


> As for the "other things which capture their minds," like I said, pretty much nothing outside of our own thoughts is unaffected to politics. Even reading a book is political because of copyright laws, censorship laws, economics that allowed the book to be published in the first place and supported the development of print technology, and so on.


But even then... I think there are some people who could live in every different form of government and still stay passive, because they wouldn't care. Their behaviour of not caring about politics would just... adapt. They'd just be like: "Meh. Okay, then that's just not possible, alright" and they'd do something else, instead.

For example, most of my SP acquaintances are like this. They're very laid-back, they accept whatever's coming and they're not making a fuss out of it.

A poll few results are in, already. I hope more people will participate, because I believe that there will be a pattern.


----------



## Asd456 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I mix relative/"real politik" opinions and strong opinions.


----------



## allfinday (Jul 17, 2017)

Intp female
No, hate it, almost have no opinion and hate when people are so into it. Im not going to hear your passion and jump on board.
Maybe liberation. Take that lightly

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## G0lde (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes. I have very strong political opinions. But I am open-minded and change my position based on new facts and evidence. I am also willing to compromise on certain issues. And I respect other points of view.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Just about the only position I think is worth imposing on others a bit is that people should follow events enough to have some informed opinion, even if it's a moderate or unpopular one. I feel strongly people here in the states should participate in their elections, interact with lawmakers in the ways they can, and keep up to speed with what's going on in the country and how it impacts them as part of civic duty. I take a sort of "anti-apathy" stance, if that makes sense. 

That said, not to be confused with being an activist. I don't personally participate in rallies or protests that argue on the basis of an abstract partisan ideal (despite living in the epicenter of where it happens) and frankly don't have a lot of respect for the decision people make to do so. I thought the Tea Party was stupid, and I think the Resist movement is stupid now. I do respect if, for example, a group of workers in wind energy want to raise awareness of their work, or if people of Chicago want to raise awareness of city crime, or the recent situation in Minneapolis with the protesters running out the mayor. But this is more at the state and local level, where the causes are more pragmatic in nature. 

Aside from that, yes, I do have many political opinions that fall cleanly on one side of the aisle and a few that are more middle of the road. If I was a Senator, I'd likely grade middle of the pack in my party ideologically. I don't really expect other people to change opinions in response to my own, agree with them, or even want to listen to them - that's to be taken care of by voting.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, never speak of politics.

BTW democratic socialist is the sanitized term for communist.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> BTW democratic socialist is the sanitized term for communist.


Maybe in the US where many people have a strange phobia, when it comes to socialism, but not in Germany. While a communist state doesn't necessarily has to be a one-party system, it is usually associated as one. The term "democratic" indicates something completely different.

May I ask why you pointed this out?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Maybe in the US where many people have a strange phobia, when it comes to socialism, but not in Germany. While a communist state doesn't necessarily has to be a one-party system, it is usually associated as one. The term "democratic" indicates something completely different.
> 
> May I ask why you pointed this out?


Current German politics are fucking retarded.

Anything right from the center = Nazi
(While de-jure there's "freedom of opinion" in Germany, society ostracizes you for expressing even the slightest opinion that is even remotely right from the center.)
Nationalism is considered evil, as Germany is suffering under this societal mentality of guilt and submission.
"Xenophobic" my ass; you people are ethnophobic and racist against your own kind.

Socialism is not seen for the authoritarian ideology it truly is (Communism being totalitarian), but is misrepresented as something positive (or at least not negative).
The Linke and the Grüne are downright psychopathic, but judging by your statement, I'm hoping you support the SPD (lesser evil).

How anyone can call themselves an INTP and believe in authoritarianism is beyond me.

As to me, I identify as a Liberal Patriot (Libertarian Patriot in the US, because "liberal" doesn't mean what it means in the US).

My favorite party in Germany is the FDP, followed by the AfD, but the FDP is too submissive and the AfD is too controversial that they could accomplish anything at this point.
I think they should unite, and perhaps absorb the Pirates as well (which would make them the third largest party in Germany).

But since that's not happening anytime soon (although it might when things look dire for Germany and remains an option), I'm glad I moved back to the US.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Well, you should try it, too, sometime.


I guess having your entire screen filled with elaboration isn't enough.



> I won't claim that you still "owe" me an an*S*wer,


The red herrings swimming in the tub of bullshit repelled me, but maybe if you ask nicely enough I suppose I can put on protective gear and jump right in.



> especially when you're this close before rage-mode


You wish lol.



> but, well... let's just say you're an interesting character with your "INTP claims"


I'm not the one wrongly typed here. Sorry, not sorry, to destroy your false sense of identity.



> and your view about nazis


How many of my posts have you been reading? In none of our dialogue have I ever expressed my views on Nazis.

If you're implying that the Alt-Right are Nazis, would it be reasonable to assume you're a Communist?
Most Communists I have experienced kept insisting that the entire right wing consisted of Fascists because they couldn't fathom their opposition not being as authoritarian as them.

But if you genuinely care what I think, feel free to ask.



> and your love for right-wing *parties*.


I said I support the FDP and AfD; you know I did; you admitted to the FDP not being right-wing; there's only one right-wing party left (no pun intended).

Either you're claiming I support the Nationalist Strawman Front, or you're simply lying.

Also, "love" is a pretty strong word, buddy.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Not really. I don't support any particular political party, nor do I have a clear sense of my ideology, although I know I'm not strictly left- or right-wing. It just happens that politics don't interest me in general. If I ever want to vote sometime in the future, I'd pay more attention to politics, so that I'd have more than just a basic understanding of politics, and therefore be able to make informed decisions.

Honestly, I think people should be able to pass a simple test on politics before they can even vote. There are adults who know less about their own government than the average fifth grader.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Endologic said:


> I guess having your entire screen filled with elaboration isn't enough.


First, I'm more in for quality than for quantity. Second, there were still a few questions unanswered.



Endologic said:


> The red herrings swimming in the tub of bullshit repelled me, but maybe if you ask nicely enough I suppose I can put on protective gear and jump right in.


What a comfortable answer. If it all truly is as wrong as you claim, you should have no problem with pointing it out. I'll wait and watch you put on that gear. 

Oh. And because you insisted: pretty please?



Endologic said:


> You wish lol.


Well, during your conversation with @Lakigigar I've read a couple of swear words. Actually, not just there. Not like I'd have a problem with that, it's just my observation that people usually use that form of expression when they're upset.



Endologic said:


> I'm not the one wrongly typed here. Sorry, not sorry, to destroy your false sense of identity.


Wow, you really believe that, do you? That it's impossible to be an INTP _and_ a socialist?



Endologic said:


> How many of my posts have you been reading? In none of our dialogue have I ever expressed my views on Nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Endologic said:


> If you're implying that the Alt-Right are Nazis, would it be reasonable to assume you're a Communist?


Well, not all of them, as I wrote before. Some are just a bit deluded. I have a friend who intended to vote for them and he is no nazi, just very conversative. Luckily I could convince him not to do so, funnily enough by just linking him the twitter and facebooktweets, as well as speeches from AfD representatives. Just then I could prove him that many of them are indeed Nazis.

I don't understand why it would be reasonable to assume why I'm a communist. 



Endologic said:


> Most Communists I have experienced kept insisting that the entire right wing consisted of Fascists because they couldn't fathom their opposition not being as authoritarian as them.


I don't use the term "fascist" that easily, since it lacks of common definition. Whereas a "Nazi" is simply a nationalist for me.



Endologic said:


> I said I support the FDP and AfD; you know I did; you admitted to the FDP not being right-wing; there's only one right-wing party left (no pun intended).


Supporting the AfD is enough to prove my point. But I have to admit, "love" maybe is in fact a bit too strong. I couldn't know, could I? I need more insights in your point of view.

Oh. And I didn't say that the FDP is not right-wing, I just said that they're no nazis. They are indeed very right-wing, as are the CDU/CSU. But no nazis.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> "Nazi" is simply a nationalist for me.


Nevermind I said anything.

Come back when you have broken free from the Leftist brainwashing you're a victim of.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Endologic said:


> Nevermind I said anything.
> Come back when you have broken free from the Leftist brainwashing you're a victim of.


Well, that's the easy way out, right? 
I'd love to hear your definition of that word.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Well, that's the easy way out, right?
> I'd love to hear your definition of that word.


Honestly, how much is my definition really worth if you're incapable of getting the actual definition right yourself?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalism
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationalismus

You can pretend facts don't exist because I'm not personally bringing them to your ignorant self or you can get your head out of the sand and clear your mind from bias and see things for what they are.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic.
> Anyway, here's a wiki-link, if you really wanna know:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_socialism


Well, I thought the fact that you have to mention it's democratic already puts a big dent in the idea.


----------



## LilMissLiving (Aug 7, 2017)

I am very passionate about fairness and individual responsibility, not so much about politics in itself. While I love to debate people or talk about philosophy and economic theories, the reality is none of the ideas that we converse will ever likely become reality. In the United States, politics is one-sided. Everything is Republican vs. Democrat aka one form of authoritarianism or another. Politics suck, not because caring about the issues isn't important or interesting, but because we're being forced to conform to one ideology (party) that seems like the lesser of two evils, rather than handle issues on an individual level.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Endologic said:


> Honestly, how much is my definition really worth if you're incapable of getting the actual definition right yourself?


First off - like I said, I think you're quite interesting. It's amazing how fiercly you react to _opinions_.
Sure, we can make this about myself, but that really wasn't my point when I asked you some questions. And it's not like you're the one handing certificates out to people who "get definitions right". Get off your high horse, boy. 



Endologic said:


> You can pretend facts don't exist because I'm not personally bringing them to your ignorant self or you can get your head out of the sand and clear your mind from bias and see things for what they are.


Why don't we start with you finally being able to tell us what your definition of a Nazi is? Enlighten me, wise one! I promise, I won't judge you or your opinion in the same resentful way as you. Maybe you can even do it without using Wikipedia?


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

EidolonAlpha said:


> Sure, *we can make this about myself*, but that really wasn't my point *when I asked you* some questions. And it's not like *you're the one handing certificates out to people* who "get definitions right". Get off *your high horse*, boy.
> 
> Why don't we start with *you finally being able to tell us* what *your definition* of a Nazi is? Enlighten me, wise one! I promise, *I won't judge you* or your opinion in the same resentful way *as you*. Maybe *you can even do it* without using Wikipedia?


Way to subjectify things there, "INTP", because obviously 2+2=5 because people say so since it's not like facts exist and reality is based on subjective interpretation amirite?

Once again, who I am doesn't matter. Who you are doesn't matter.

Fact is: The definition you provided is objectively wrong. Admit it and deal with it.


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Endologic said:


> *Way to* subjectify *things there*, "INTP", *because obviously* 2+2=5 *because people say *so since it's not like *facts* exist and reality *is based on* subjective interpretation amirite?
> 
> Once again, *who I am* doesn't matter. Who you are doesn't matter.
> 
> *F*act is: The definition yo*u* provided is objectively wro*n*g. Admit it and deal with it.


Man, you really play coy when all I ask from you is a definition about how you'd describe a nazi today.

Maybe we need some clarity for my definition about what a nazi is - again: in my huuuumblest opinion. Since we can't use the same definition for that word in the year 2017 as for example in 1940, we need to put in today's context. That's what I do. Even the term "nationalist" can't be fixated, for every country had and has a different way of how to express nationalism, if you really want to dig deeper.

I hope we can agree, that a nationalist identifies him/herself with his/her nation. And while I'm aware that there's more to nationalism than just identifying with the nation, it is mainly this point which gets me to my point of view: Putting the interests of one nation before those of other nations. Today we can't afford to think in such archaic ways anymore, because everything is connected even further. But today's nationalists believe that their own country is superior to all the others and if every country is acting for its own interests the world will be okay. Which I think, is not only wrong, but dangerous. 
Scientific racism doesn't fool most people anymore, but this mindset is kind of what's left of there.
And, just some food for thought - the word "Nazi" alone has its roots from the term "Nationalsozialismus".

You don't have to agree with me. It's okay to have a different opinion, chill. But judging others for their "objectively wrong" definitions about what a nazi is? It is a little bit embarrassing, if you can't even come up with your definition... "buddy".


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

Nah. Everyone has their own opinions. I really don't care enough to try to force anyone to think a certain way.

If anything, I'd consider myself a centrist. I tend to see both sides of a situation when it comes to political issues.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, recently Ive been settling on minarchism, the political equivalent of minding my own fuckin business.

And for all those US people complaining at the two party system, with the democrats being rather weak and basically guaranteed to lose in the midterms and in 2020, there is a considerable vacuum for other currently small parties to gain votes and recognition. 



Endologic said:


> What kind of fucked up definitions do your or they have for the spectrums?


Especially any EU country being anywhere further right than the center, the whole system screams leftism. Government controlled institutions and services, welfare, EU grants for projects, various other forms of wealth redistribution (also known as theft  ), regulations and red tape, bureaucracy, centralized power, high taxes, censorship and so on.

Ive noticed signs up a few times, next to highways for example saying "renovated/built with EU assistance", what? I cant comprehend how much fuckery there must be going on for them to afford building huge projects in some backwater european equivalent of a flyover state. I wonder what % of the money taken from some unsuspecting european actually makes it through the bureaucracy (paying government workers, surveys, plans, licences etc), the corruption and the final "lowest bidder" building phase . And in the end there is no guarantee that what you end up with is something worthwhile, a common joke or criticism around here is again the roads, more specifically the ridiculous ditches next to them. What are they for? Drainage? There is _never_ any water in them, I guess that means theyre working . I think its just to waste time, having the excavator guy put in a few extra days is good for business, just like totaling your car or dying because the impact happened at a weird angle. That must mean we also need guardrails to improve road safety and lower speed limits .


----------



## Grad0507 (Dec 12, 2013)

I think NTs feel the strongest about politics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I do have some pretty strong political opinions. SJWs hate me


----------



## PenelopeS (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a very strong sense of what's fair and not fair based on my subjective values, so yes, I am very interested in politics. Not sure how much it has to do with my type and being Fi-dominant. I have an INFP friend who is not into politics at all and think it's just boring. Rather than personality type I think it has a lot to do with how one has been brought up. My parents watched all the debates and enjoyed discussing politics throughout my childhood. I think that's why I find it important. Also, for some reason, I'm very interested in power and the dynamics between people with power and people without power.

I consider myself a democratic socialist, if anyone finds that interesting.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I feel I have strong political opinions but I rarely engage in debate. I'll do it online but it's usually too stressful/exhausting for me to keep up, so I stop pretty early. IRL, I'll quietly terminate friendships with people who have a belief that really, really irks me. I won't confront them, I'll just start being unavailable to hang out and unresponsive to messages.

I really try not to ever talk politics with people I care about because I don't want to leave the conversation hating them.


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes, I have very strong political opinions. But I definitely know how and when to pick my battles, when it comes to debates or political discussion (a useful skill, particularly when you spend a lot of time on a university campus, as I do).


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

I can't say I have "strong" political opinions of my own standards because I'm still very limited in terms of what politics I know and understand beyond news/media versus what I've read and studied. But I definitely have opinions. Debating on politics is very enlightening. Yeet.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

On certain issues, yes. Overall, no. This probably has something to do with my disaffection over the current political discourse, however; there could be another paradigm in which I have very strong opinions.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do have deeply held political views, yes.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Yes, of course. Who doesn't have an opinion on the way they want to live?


----------



## Timelordvictorious (May 9, 2018)

Not really, only in regards to free healthcare and some individual freedoms. I stay away of most discussions about politics.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't think having strong political opinions is that much type-related. I think political alignment is more type-oriented. Why do i tell this. Because in my belief, every type has strong political opinions. But if there is one type more likely to be politically interested than others, it might be Te users, though Fe (esp. in conservative countries) also care about religion a lot.

ENTJ / INTJ / ESTJ / ISTJ are very politically-minded. INFP's and ENFP's are surprisingly more politically opinionated than their thinking counterparts ENTP and INTP, what might be confirm the Te-hypothesis. Se-users doesn't seem to be very politically active (though if they're active, they _ARE_ going to be active), but ISFP and ESFP seem not be politically active or even aware, and maybe high Se and low Ni acts as an inhibitor on that. Most ESTP's probably do not care as well, but i think they can be involved in far-right gatherings and protests.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I guess. And sometimes they make me act like an edgy asshole or a whiny moralfag. Reading some old posts about it is quite painful.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I have strong but flexible political opinions. A stronger argument can sway my own, but usually it takes time for me to adjust my thinking. I tend to come around but I will bore into you as much as possible in order to gouge out as much information you have on a subject to see if it can break/shatter my own.

Edit: Suffice to say, yes, I do (I edited out the stuff because I realized that I went on a bit of a tangent about my political opinions when I didn't have to ITT) :laughing:


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

I voted no... but I do have one very strong political opinion: They ALL suck!


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

On certain issues, yes, to the point where I refuse to discuss them because if I learn someone I care about has a different opinion on certain social issues, I care for them less and that really sucks.

The exception is my boyfriend, who disagrees with me on everything. We keep those arguments rare and light, though.The fact is, neither of us is very good at debating and we can laugh at ourselves about it.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I stand in defiance of socialism, fascism, corporatism, globalism, and internationalism! Constitutional Republicanism is the only viable form of governance. Call it "A People's Nationalism."

Nationalism today! Nationalism tomorrow! Nationalism forever!

*Warriors of the West, ARISE and RESIST!*


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Daiz said:


> On certain issues, yes, to the point where I refuse to discuss them because if I learn someone I care about has a different opinion on certain social issues, I care for them less and that really sucks.


I'm like that with anyone fanatic about Trump. It's just past politics with that... if you're still fanatic about him at this point, it just says something about you as a person. It's not just a mere disagreement on policy, it's more like the literal decay of society embodied in a person. 

As far as whether I have strong political opinions... I do, but I wouldn't even be involved in politics if it wasn't for the _rampant, prevalent corruption_ that just destroys the functioning ability of our government so thoroughly. 

If we had a normal government, where it was just one person one vote, no legal buying of congress by billionaires, etc... then I wouldn't care about politics. Because then, it would just be the democratic process working itself out, and the majority generally tends to vote for the things I want. The majority tends to want everyone to do well, and not this "Fuck everyone else, I'm out for myself" attitude. They understand the success/failure of others isn't relegated only to _them_, it affects all of us and affects the standard of the society we live in.

So people are generally going to tend to not vote to fuck themselves over, and so I wouldn't be that involved in politics on account of trusting the political process to play itself out.

But we have got such a thoroughly corrupted government - and it affects, not just us, but endangers the _entire world_ due to America's army + environmental destruction of the atmosphere + ability for mass geopolitical destabilization. America single-handedly has the most power in all of those areas, and literally can end the world. And those things right now are not under the purview of us, the voter... they're under the purview of a small moneyed handful who literally bought the government.

And so my involvement in politics is not because I want to, but because you have to do it. Just like if you're attacked by a group of people, and you're fighting back, not because it's fun, but because you have to; you're fighting for your life. 

It's unfortunate because when you boil all of it down to it's simplest thing... it's all about greed. That's it. That's why all this is happening... simple human greed. You got a small handful of people corrupting the _entire_ process, denying hundreds of millions what they want, endangering the existence of the entire world... all for a 1% increase in their stock prices. Fuck everyone over if they can acquire an extra _nickel_ (think I'm joking? click) That is just... shocking. But that's where we're at.

Until we can eradicate _that_, I have to be involved in politics. And we can eradicate it... it's happened many times before. History tends to repeat itself.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> I'm like that with anyone fanatic about Trump. It's just past politics with that... if you're still fanatic about him at this point, it just says something about you as a person. It's not just a mere disagreement on policy, it's more like the literal decay of society embodied in a person.


YES this is exactly how I feel, only not just about Trump but about other issues too. Political opinions aren't just opinions, they're a huge chunk of _who we are_.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Judson Joist said:


> *Warriors of the West, ARISE and RESIST!*


What about non-Western warriors? If you admire honour, the Pashtuns value it definitely more than Europeans.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

I have my opinions and they most likely won't change, but I wouldn't consider them 'strong'


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

RoseTylerFan said:


> What about non-Western warriors? If you admire honour, the Pashtuns value it definitely more than Europeans.


Eastern freedom fighters are allies, sure, but I was going for a Tokien vibe (paraphrasing Aragorn). Tolkien was a Western-style nationalist (and an INFP).


----------



## GuvnorsGirl (May 19, 2018)

I have very strong political opinions.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

In philosophical terms, yes. I can't say I have strong opinions about my government, however.


----------

